# Perfumed Body Lotions



## Kisbee (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone wear perfumed body lotions with their normal perfume (in the same fragrance)?

I wear JPG Classique (eau do toilette), and I was pondering getting the body lotion to wear as well (probably not every day, just for special occasions) beause I've read that the smell lasts longer if you 'layer' it using both lotion and eau de parfum/toilette.

I got a wee squidge and put it on my wrist at luch, and it does smell nice, but a little strong. I can't tell if it's because it ended up under my watch strap, or if it's the satsuma juice on my fingers picking up the scent, or if it's just too strong to use both.


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't, but if I had more money I'd get the matching lotions.

I wonder if there is a nice unscented lotion I could mix my perfume with.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 8, 2006)

I wear the matching Lotion to my Chanel Chance... 

and Jacq-i: The Body Shop has a whole line of unscented products (lotions, soaps...) you can either mix with one of their perfumes or mix with your own. But I am not sure if it it has been released in the US...


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

St Ives and Neutrogena make good 'plain' lotions-- plus they are not that expensive! 

For me, I use Fantasy by Britney Spears lotion when I use plain soap(Neutrogena Clear Skin Body Wash--pretty much unscented), or sometimes Escada Rockin' Rio body lotion and body wash. Later on when the body lotion fragrance fades a bit, I will use the Fantasy perfume or the Escada Rockin' Rio depending on the body lotion I used. As you can see, I like fruity-sweet smelling fragrances!


----------



## sexypuma (Nov 9, 2006)

i used to do that when i was wearing burberrry. I thought the scent was light enough for me to layer it but i have now switch to tresor via a period of hypnotic poison. Those are already heavy enough on their own.


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_I wear the matching Lotion to my Chanel Chance... 

and Jacq-i: The Body Shop has a whole line of unscented products (lotions, soaps...) you can either mix with one of their perfumes or mix with your own. But I am not sure if it it has been released in the US..._

 
Really?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!! They just opened The Body Shop in my city a few months ago! I'll have to go check.


----------



## sharyn (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_Really?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!! They just opened The Body Shop in my city a few months ago! I'll have to go check._

 
You're very welcome! In case they dont have the "Scent me" line in your city, here's a link...

http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop/browse/product_detail.jsp?productId=prod3650045&categoryI  d=cat4750003

and tell us if you liked the products, i want to try them myself!


----------

